# Loving the Britax Chaperone!



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

I am in love. The Britax Chaperone that I bought for our new baby (due in a couple weeks) arrived this morning and I can't stop smiling at it.

We had the Britax Companion for our last baby (and our foster babies before him), and the Chaperone is a HUGE improvement.

What I love:

-- The adjustable straps and headrest/TSIP. This is similar to the Boulevard, although it adjusts with a lever at the back, rather than knobs at the sides.

-- The TSIP which is totally non-invasive (especially compared with what the Companion had, an inflatable headrest that my ds HATED).

-- The fact that you can leave the handle up while in use in the car (with the companion, it had to be down).

-- The chest buckle (little and easy to use).

-- The way it clicks into the base, similar to the chicco keyfit. There's no question about whether or not it's in securely. It is equally easy to get out (this was my main complaint about the companion, and the biggest improvement in design as far as I'm concerned).

-- The anti-rebound bar (which sets the seat apart from the Chicco Keyfit or the Graco Safeseat, other infant seats with similar weight limits).

-- Super easy installation took me less than 60 seconds. Dw was shocked, saying, "that's it??!!"

-- The size and weight limit (30 lbs, 32 inches). This is a seat that will definitely last the whole first year for the vast majority of babies.

-- The cow print









Now all we need is the baby







.

Lex


----------



## mbhf (Jan 8, 2005)

ooooh... now I have to sell my companion, I had been holding onto it just incase but now I know I'll want one ofthese instead.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

I love it, hmm, wonder if I can convince dh that River, our 4th and last baby, NEEDS a 3rd infant seat...somehow, I doubt it.









But, so so so off topic, I LOVE the diapers and stuff you dyed...I'm so going to try dying some dress legging combos for my daughter, I'm going to have to figure out exactly how you did it, cause your colors are beautiful!


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

thanks for the review! our bank account is very glad this seat didn't come out before the twins were born. haha


----------



## AndrewsMother (Jul 30, 2007)

I loved my companion with DS. I thought that I was done having children until I saw the Chaperone.


----------



## pastrygirl (Jul 21, 2006)

I wish I could check it out in person! I had a Companion for my son, but he hated it so I gave it away. I'm planning on getting a SR32 for this baby... but the Chaperone might sway me! It sounds like they fixed/improved all the things I didn't like about the Companion.

Do you know how the shell height compares to the Keyfit and SR32?


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm curious about the shell height too. I know the SR32 is taller than the keyfit30 (which is one of the reasons I chose it).


----------



## MommyinMN (Oct 18, 2007)

I am jealous yours is here. It looks like mine will be here Thursday and I can't wait! I also ordered the cowmoo.









Anyway, I am happy you like yours so far!


----------



## motherandchild (May 13, 2009)

My due date is today and I've been waiting from elitecarseats for mine... but am SOOOO annoyed b/c they just delayed again and said end of June/July...

Forget it! Just ordered it from Amazon... I can't wait another minute... I have a back up seat I ordered from Costco in case I needed one sooner... but hopefully baby can hold out until Thursday for the new COWMOO Britax...

I have been scouring the web for even ONE real person review... Yours is the first I have seen... Thanks so much!
Jennifer


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

From my measurements, the interior shell height is 20 inches. I don't know what the height of the SR32 is, but I'm guessing that they're rather similar since they both claim the 32" height limit. I took a few pictures, in attempt to show the size (using the boulevard and my 2.5-year-old (who is 35 inches tall) for scale).

Front View, next to Boulevard


Side View, next to Boulevard

Zeben, sitting in the Chaperone at the highest settings

For those waiting on your very own Chaperones . . . you will not be disappointed! And I hope they reach you quickly (i.e. before your babies do!)!

Lex


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

That's the same height as the SS1/SR32. Just for comparison. Too bad, if it were a few inches taller I might be able to justify returning my SS1.


----------



## pastrygirl (Jul 21, 2006)

Goodness, can it be any _cuter_?! I was so relieved that I liked the SR32 better than the Keyfit, since it's cheaper... but now I'm leaning toward the Chaperone, the priciest of them all! We have a $60 rebate coming in the mail in a couple of weeks, so I think I'll strongly suggest we use it to get the Chaperone instead of the SR32.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Cool! Didn't know it was out yet.

-Angela


----------



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

I just saw one and it's awesome. It's almost enough to make me want to start ttc. Almost.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

Oh wow! I didn't realize it was out!! This would match very well with DS's CowMoo Marathon.... Hmmm... Maybe it is time to start TTC #3!!


----------



## AndrewsMother (Jul 30, 2007)

http://www.britaxusa.com/customer-service/promotions


----------



## amis2girls (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AndrewsMother* 
I loved my companion with DS. I thought that I was done having children until I saw the Chaperone.


----------



## Ceili (Nov 21, 2001)

Oh, it comes in Cowmoo! *drools* I am very tempted to change my mind and get this one instead of the Combi I'd decided on for the new baby

Or I could do the sensible thing and get a True Fit and keep our extra Marathon as backup carseat (which really shouldn't be needed until new baby can fit in it), but I love the cowmoo.

...oh no there is a matching cowmoo stroller...


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I really like the Red Mill color combo! Yay, Britax. Now I want the Chaperone over the Key Fit I was planning on getting (someday!







) I wonder how good the stroller will be...

Thank you for the review


----------



## LilMamiBella (Nov 13, 2002)

I was all set to order the true fit arb until I saw this post. I _love_ the cowmoo print. I'm not sure what to do. They are about the same price. hmm..
What will you use after the baby outgrows the chaperone?


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMamiBella* 
I was all set to order the true fit arb until I saw this post. I _love_ the cowmoo print. I'm not sure what to do. They are about the same price. hmm..
What will you use after the baby outgrows the chaperone?

I'm not sure what we'll use after the Chaperone. We have an extra Boulevard and a Radian that we could use. Or maybe there will be some fabulous NEW car seat out there that looks more intriguing . . .









My main reasons for wanting a bucket, since we won't use it as an infant carrier AT ALL, won't use a travel system, etc. are:

1. because we like to keep it in the house so that it doesn't get too hot in summer/too cold in winter. I'm glad that the Chaperone will last long enough to be able to keep it inside in the winter time, even though we're having a summer baby.

and

2. because I wanted a seat with an anti-rebound bar to use for a newborn, since it seems that tethering might not be the best idea with itty bitty babies.

and

3. in the off-chance that this baby is the kind of baby who is very difficult to get to sleep/keep asleep once he's asleep, we will carry him into the house in the bucket to let him finish his naps. This is because we have older kids who need to be driven places and we know from experience that this can seriously mess with a baby's nap schedule (if it's the kind of baby who falls asleep in the car).

So if you wouldn't take advantage of being able to bring the seat inside the house for temperature reasons, or in the case of a sleeping baby, then it probably makes more sense for you to get the True Fit, cute cow print notwithstanding.









HTH!

Lex


----------



## LilMamiBella (Nov 13, 2002)

I was able to go through www.bing.com cashback stores and used the SAGEAR1 code for diapers.com . After all is said and done I'll have paid only $157.49 for my britax chaperone in cow bay! woohoo


----------



## lrlittle (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks for the review! I was just coming on here to ask about the Chaperone. I found a good deal in a store here but had never heard of them.


----------



## LilMamiBella (Nov 13, 2002)

Got my Chaperone today and I love it as well! It was a lot easier to install than the Boulevard. I love the anti-rebound and the level indicator, oh and the little infant insert thingie is a nice touch.


----------



## nervousnelle (Dec 8, 2009)

I know this is an old thread, but it really helped me decide to get the Chaperone! And I, too, LOOOOVVVVVE it!!! It's cushy, comfortable-looking, incredibly safe, and just lovely.









I've read that some people think it's really heavy, but I don't think it's heavy at all. Also, I've read that some people don't like the yellow bits of color within the white cow print, but I think you realllllly have to stare at the fabric to see this. I think it looks great! The fabric is soft and cushy. It isn't plushy like the Marathon, but it is very, very SOFT and really thick. Also, I don't think the seat is too big. It fits just fine in the middle back seat of my XC90, which is not a huge car. I'm a critic at heart, and I have nothing but praise for this seat.

Thanks for this thread. I hope more mommies buy this seat. It's wonderful! Completely worth the price and incredibly solid. Safety is everything, and this seat is also CUTE!


----------

